# Looking to buy a good bow hunting climber..



## rbday1989 (Nov 15, 2018)

I’ve been looking for a good bow hunting climber that’s light weight that can pack easy for long walks on clubs or public land hunting.. I’ve looked at “ old man stands “ “ X-stand deluxe, summit openshot ... looking for the best bang for my buck.. thanks guys..


----------



## fountain (Nov 15, 2018)

You will likely get a lot of summit answers, but I bought a lone wolf sit n climb.  I hated it to begin with,  but the more I use it, I'm quickly changing my mind.  It can fold flat and packs easily.  I am going to put a molle strap system on it to replace the nylon straps. 
I suggest looking at some you tube videos on one to see the ins and outs of use.  
If you do decide on a lone wolf, i may would look at the wide model sit n climb.  I have the standard and o can fit in it fine, but more room wouldn't hurt.  There are several option of lone wolf stands..the sit n climb, hand climber and a flip top model.  The flip top model is pretty interesting and I would actually like to give one a try


----------



## fountain (Nov 15, 2018)

I will also add, that before I bought the lone wolf, my go to climber set up was an api grand slam supreme bottom coupled with a lone wolf hand climber top.  It was very lightweight and climbed well.  The api bottom gave a big platform.  I need to weigh that set up against my sit n climb to compare weight, but the way the api/hand climber packed, I could stick my arm through the chain of the api bottom half and carry it on my shoulder like that with no trouble at all.  You can put together stands like that by shopping around.  You can find a good many for sale on archery talk


----------



## uturn (Nov 15, 2018)

I have done much the same as fountain...good information!


----------



## pete2018 (Nov 16, 2018)

Depends on what you want to spend. I have a old man stand I bow hunt out of and what’s great is I use the shooting rail for a foot rest. when I bow hunt I then flip it over when to rifle hunt. I also have a summit viper and it’s good and liight weight. But bow hunting I have a couple of the lone wolf hang on and I love them for bow hunting. But i know your asking about a climbing stand so either one would be good also I have looked at the lone wolf  hand climber looks perfect bow hunting.


----------



## IshotBambi (Nov 16, 2018)

Hawk Warbird LT. I've had mine for 2 seasons now and love it. Folds flat and feels much safer than other climbers I've had in the past


----------



## ddd-shooter (Nov 16, 2018)

I hunt public land and carry a stand on every hunt. Love my summit viper. Can sit for many hours comfortably. Only 19 pounds.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Nov 16, 2018)

I own one lone wolf sit and climb and two XOP lone wolf copies, they are the best bow hunting climber out there.. I own the summit and the api versions, no comparison to the lone wolf.


----------



## kbuck1 (Nov 17, 2018)

Lone wolf.  Get the hazmore net seat for it and get the seat kinda low to the platform and I can sit all day. Literally, with no discomfort at all.  I have had summits and api's as well. Nice stands. But there is simply no comparison to the lone wolf.  No holes to line up to stick a pin through and no shrink wrap on cables to replace.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Nov 17, 2018)

kbuck1 said:


> Lone wolf.  Get the hazmore net seat for it and get the seat kinda low to the platform and I can sit all day. Literally, with no discomfort at all.  I have had summits and api's as well. Nice stands. But there is simply no comparison to the lone wolf.  No holes to line up to stick a pin through and no shrink wrap on cables to replace.


I have the hazmore seat on one of mine, I will swap you for the original seat if you have it.


----------



## kbuck1 (Nov 17, 2018)

goshenmountainman said:


> I have the hazmore seat on one of mine, I will swap you for the original seat if you have it.


I may still have it. If i do you an have it

If you got the seat height right the hazmore is way more comfortable.  Ive hunted out of mine pretty much exclusively the last 7 or 8 years


----------



## fountain (Nov 17, 2018)

goshenmountainman said:


> I have the hazmore seat on one of mine, I will swap you for the original seat if you have it.



If kbuck cant find his, I would swap you mu stock seat


----------



## GobblerThumper (Nov 17, 2018)

IshotBambi said:


> Hawk Warbird LT. I've had mine for 2 seasons now and love it. Folds flat and feels much safer than other climbers I've had in the past


2nd the Hawk


----------



## goshenmountainman (Nov 17, 2018)

kbuck1 said:


> I may still have it. If i do you an have it
> 
> If you got the seat height right the hazmore is way more comfortable.  Ive hunted out of mine pretty much exclusively the last 7 or 8 years


The reason I don't like it is it has no wind protection on my back or sides, and no insulation factor. I bought it with the hazmore already installed, just can't get used to it.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Nov 17, 2018)

kbuck1 said:


> I may still have it. If i do you an have it
> 
> If you got the seat height right the hazmore is way more comfortable.  Ive hunted out of mine pretty much exclusively the last 7 or 8 years


Just let me know..


----------



## Derek Snider (Nov 18, 2018)

I’ve owned summit and lone wolf. I had the viper first and decided to try the lone wolf. After a season, I sold the wolf and went back to the viper. I concluded that the viper was better overall. For some reason, I have an issue climbing with the wolf (sit & climb model) and never could get used to it. Pros and cons with both imo; viper is easier to climb and more comfortable to sit in and the wolf was quieter and the platform is rock solid locked in the tree and the belt system lone wolf uses is superior to the cable system of summit. The wolf is designed to be quiet and stealthy and it was almost hard to make noise with it if you tried. My summit climbs easier and with a few modifications is quiet enough. Im planning to buy my son a new climbing stand for Christmas and I will most likely buy him a viper and trick it out with a few mods to make it better. The more familiar you are with one stand, the more efficient that stand will be for you and that’s why summit get the nod for us.


----------



## RLykens (Nov 19, 2018)

For bow hunting I have a summit open shot. Its like having a lock on stand that I can climb with and it comfortable


----------



## rbday1989 (Nov 19, 2018)

Thanks guys for all the help.. I’m going to go look at them all you have said and pick what’s best for me!


----------



## ninjaneer (Nov 19, 2018)

I bow hunt and use a Summit this is 4th or 5th yr with this one. Very comfortable, quiet and well made. Rubber on cables is mostly rubbed off at the lugs, doesn't affect safety just not as quiet. Will probably replace or get the heat shrink covers after this season.  Recently noticed seat material has torn in a couple places where the webbing attaches.  Previously had another Summit which was stolen by a trespasser and before that an Ammacker which was much heavier and less easy to use.


----------



## Goatman70 (Nov 19, 2018)

Treewalker treestands. Just got one and love it. simple, light weight, and compact. I hunted a summit for years and the weld broke on my bottom piece, so i gave treewalker a shot.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Nov 19, 2018)

Any one used the x-stand climber?? Looking at one for my son that hunts the NW Ga. mountians. Folds flat and only weighs 16lbs.


----------



## fountain (Nov 19, 2018)

Just got a molle ii strap kit for my lone wolf.   Cant wait to put it together and see how it carries. I typically strap my pack to my stand...which has entirely too much stuff in it..and pack it in as one unit.  Its mighty heavy and the factory nylon straps just dont cut it.   I got the straps and kidney belt.  I'll put it together tomorrow and see how it works and hang it out to air out for the upcoming weekend


----------



## Flintridge (Nov 20, 2018)

For those that have the LW Assault hand climber, do you wish you had got the “combo” hand climber with the larger platform?  Trying to decide if the extra weight is worth the larger platform. 

I have the Assault hang-on and know how the platform is small but like the weight savings it gives.  But with the hang-on you can flip the seat up when standing which helps.  Can you flip the seat up with the climber?


----------



## fountain (Nov 20, 2018)

The hand climber seat doesn't flip up.


----------



## uturn (Nov 20, 2018)

The Hazemore seat has been easy for me to stand and move it out of my way with almost no effort!

I find they..the Hazemore do that quite well with a bunch of different climbers..no flipper just easy it back as you stand..real good stuff! I think anyway.


----------



## wks41 (Nov 25, 2018)

I have the LW handclimber.  There’s no better climber for bow hunting.  It’s super light, super quiet and very sturdy.  The one thing I would recommend is getting the foot rests for it.  It’s a game changer for being more comfortable.


----------



## uturn (Nov 25, 2018)

fountain said:


> Just got a molle ii strap kit for my lone wolf.   Cant wait to put it together and see how it carries. I typically strap my pack to my stand...which has entirely too much stuff in it..and pack it in as one unit.  Its mighty heavy and the factory nylon straps just dont cut it.   I got the straps and kidney belt.  I'll put it together tomorrow and see how it works and hang it out to air out for the upcoming weekend



I think you will love the addition!!! I'm alway tweaking mine...enjoy!!


----------



## strothershwacker (Nov 25, 2018)

I got 2 old school loggy bayous with hand climbers. Probably one of the lightest stand ever. Climbing seems a lil sketchy in em to me. I just use em as lock on stands but some guys love em for runnin & gunnin bow stands. I'd be willing to part with em though.


----------



## rbday1989 (Nov 29, 2018)

fountain said:


> Just got a molle ii strap kit for my lone wolf.   Cant wait to put it together and see how it carries. I typically strap my pack to my stand...which has entirely too much stuff in it..and pack it in as one unit.  Its mighty heavy and the factory nylon straps just dont cut it.   I got the straps and kidney belt.  I'll put it together tomorrow and see how it works and hang it out to air out for the upcoming weekend


 Posted some pics on here of the Molle straps!! I’m prob going to order me the Lone Wolf stand and do the Molle strap mod to it..


----------



## fountain (Nov 30, 2018)

Ok.   I'll try and get a few tomorrow.   I got a hazmore seat in and will try to get it put on tomorrow as well


----------



## kbuck1 (Dec 1, 2018)

kbuck1 said:


> I may still have it. If i do you an have it
> 
> If you got the seat height right the hazmore is way more comfortable.  Ive hunted out of mine pretty much exclusively the last 7 or 8 years


I forgot  to get back with you on the lone wolf seat. Sorry. I haven't been able to put my hands on it. Could have thrown it away I guess.


----------



## Curvebow05 (Dec 2, 2018)

Goatman70 said:


> Treewalker treestands. Just got one and love it. simple, light weight, and compact. I hunted a summit for years and the weld broke on my bottom piece, so i gave treewalker a shot.


Out of curiosity did you call Summit and talk to them about the broken weld? I've heard they are great about replacing broken pieces. Obviously not trying to sway you back but I haven't heard anything too recently about their customer service. Updates are always good.


----------



## rbday1989 (Dec 9, 2018)

fountain said:


> Ok.   I'll try and get a few tomorrow.   I got a hazmore seat in and will try to get it put on tomorrow as well


 Bought the 14.7 lbs Lone Wolf today Cabela’s had them on sale and got it for $277.49 so I couldn’t wait that’s the cheapest I’ve seen them! Gonna do the Molle strap mod to mine can’t wait to test it out.. how you like your straps?


----------

